# [SOFTWARE] No logro iniciar Pidgin en KDE [SOLUCIONADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Compile Pidgin con las siguientes USE

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-im/pidgin-2.6.6  USE="dbus gstreamer ncurses nls perl spell startup-notification xscreensaver -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -gtk -idn -meanwhile -networkmanager -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -tcl -tk -zephyr -zeroconf" 0 kB

```

Mi primer pregunta es.. Pidgin funciona en KDE? Logro compilarlo pero no iniciarlo, de ninguna forma, como root o como usuario corriendo el comando pidgin pero no existe. En el menu de KDE no aparece.. la verdad es rarisimo. Cualquier ayuda sera bienvenida.

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sun Jun 06, 2010 8:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

abrilo desde konsole a ver que mensajes te tira. probablemente un revdep-rebuild te arregle si es un problema con librerias y demas.

----------

## ekz

Estoy casi seguro que es porque tienes desactivada la use gtk. Si no la activas, lo único que se instala es finch, una versión de pidgin en modo consola.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Pense lo mismo, por eso los parametros de compilacion. Pense Pidgin si lo necesitaba iba a pedir el USE GTK. Compile pidgin con GTK como use para dicho paquete y funciono perfectamente.

Gracias a todos!

----------

